# Gigi Hadid walks the Runway during the Chanel Show during Paris Fashion Week Ready to wear Fall/Winter 2017-18 - March 7, 2017 (24x) Update



## Mandalorianer (7 März 2017)

​


----------



## ass20 (7 März 2017)

*AW: Gigi Hadid walks the Runway during the Chanel Show during Paris Fashion Week Ready to wear Fall/Winter 2017-18 - March 7, 2017 (9x)*

Thanks for Gigi


----------



## pool21 (7 März 2017)

*AW: Gigi Hadid walks the Runway during the Chanel Show during Paris Fashion Week Ready to wear Fall/Winter 2017-18 - March 7, 2017 (9x)*

15x


----------



## Punisher (8 März 2017)

klasse Frisur


----------



## Kianna (2 Apr. 2017)

Danke für die schöne Gigi


----------

